# THIS is a router.



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luio9iyANG1qzw5x3o1_500.jpg

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l94q34LSDy1qzw5x3o1_500.jpg

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l96i75FRTm1qzw5x3o1_500.jpg

What are you looking at? One of the nicest machines I have ever seen.

A beautiful, massive shop built, 5'x9' 3 axis CNC router over at Kontraptionist Lab in New York City.

Check out what they're up to here:

Kontraptionist Lab


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now, thats what i'm talkin about..........LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hook that up to a 100cc Stihl or Husqvarna chain saw motor and Tim "The Tool Man Taylor" would be thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Yup!*



jw2170 said:


> Now, thats what i'm talkin about..........LOL


I went back to school after finding that site, Maj. in manufacturing!


----------

